# Bay area?



## Odd Soul (Jan 22, 2013)

i have social anxiety and i was wondering if anyone here from the bay area that wants to meet up or text? i dont have much friends and i just need to talk to people. sorry im new to this thread so, yeah. please pm me or post a reply


----------



## jayd1979 (Jan 27, 2013)

Where in the bay area dude?


----------

